# New from Michigan



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am a 16 year old girl from Michigan. I have been really thinking about possibly breeding mice and thought I'd join a forum to learn more about them. I've had them as pets before, but never for breeding. Once when I was younger we had a pregnant mouse, but I was only like 6 or 7 so I forgot a lot about it, I do remember she had 11 babies though. The last mice I've had was about 2 years ago, a wild mouse, she was found in a wheelbarrow after we had been moving hay. She just had a little bit of fur, she was probably around 10 days old. She had little bugs crawling on her, so we kinda took a gamble and gave her a tiny bit of Capstar to get rid of the bugs and it didn't kill her and she lived to be around 9 months old. Since we didn't have any other mice at the time we got her some little white feeder mice as friends. Now as pets I have two rats, a cat, and three goats, and a lot of other animals, those are just mine. I have one question, would it be bad to get petshop mice and breed them? I know when I was reading about rats it seemed like breeders would really look down on people that would breed petshop rats, but was wondering if that is different with mice?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Personally I breed pet shop mice (its my only choice) and I don't have any issues rise.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

People that breed for shows can afford to be fussy about what they breed. If you don't have access to better stock, just try to pick ones that are the best you can find, and learn how to make pairings that improve from generations to generation. If you find a breeder whose meeces are better in some respect, by all means, get breeding animals from them.

But most of us have to make do with what we have, and having petshop meeces who have nice shiny coats and bright eyes is nothing to be embarrassed about. A healthy mousie is a lovely mousie.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Okay cool! There are some other Mouserys around here. They are all atleast and hour and a half away though, and I don't drive yet. So I shall just have to wait until I can get to a petshop again.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If your really desperate for mice from breeders you could maybe take a train?
But yes pet shop mice are nothing to be ashamed about and I love them. They are quite small though. Just pick the best you can find. Your looking for mice to improve into show type micees research what a show mouse has thats different to a pet shop mouse. And try look for those things in yor first breeders. Yes you will have to cull ALOT.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Um, I'm not sure. Haven't been on a train in forever haha. I just found a breeder though that's in my area. so I will have to contact her soon. I like the way the show type look, especially their big ears. I'd probably breed for more pet quality though since I won't be able to do any shows, atleast not for a few years anyways. I'd still aim for getting them the show type look though.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Good news! I found a breeder that only lives like 30 minutes away from me!


----------

